

E-Mail Newsletters: Increasing Usability - brlewis
http://useit.com/alertbox/newsletters.html

======
brlewis
Quote: In our latest study, we asked users to "receive updates" from
companies. Only 10% elected to do so through Facebook, while 90% opted for a
newsletter.

